
Survival Tips for Women in Tech (2018) - lkrubner
https://women2.com/2018/09/18/survival-tips-for-women-in-tech/
======
bureaucrat
>it’s not me, it’s them. >don’t be afraid to quit.

And they don’t know why they’re avoided. Sad.

